

Steve Jobs: 1955–2011 - rockarage
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/05/steve-jobs-dies

======
kellishaver
How very well said.... I feel much the same way.

------
innes
"I didn’t know Steve. I never met him. I never worked for him. I never even
got one of his famous one-liner email responses."

204 upvotes on HN.

